# Spiele mit Gampad-Unterstützung



## thems (15. November 2008)

*Spiele mit Gampad-Unterstützung*

Hi,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Games mit Gamepad-Unterstützung.

Am liebsten so Games wie PoP, also Richtung Action-Adventure.

habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge? Können auch ältere Games sein!

MFG Thems


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiele mit Gampad-Unterstützung*

Alle games for Windows spiele sollten Doch mit einem Xbox 360 pad laufen zum beispiel falls du so eines besitzen solltest.


----------



## johnnyGT (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiele mit Gampad-Unterstützung*

also crysis erkennt n xbox 360 controller- der vibriert sogar!!


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiele mit Gampad-Unterstützung*

MAn kann alle SPiele mitm Gamepad spielen. Wenn das Spiel es nicht unterstützt kann man ein Programm eingreifen lassen, welches die Controllerbefehle in TAstaturbefehle "übersetzt" sodass das Spiel sie erkennt.


----------



## aurionkratos (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiele mit Gampad-Unterstützung*

Wobei das aber eher schlecht als recht funktioniert.

Falls du es noch bekommen kannst: Rayman 2 - einer der besten oder vielleicht sogar das beste Jump and Run was es gibt


----------



## darkKO (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiele mit Gampad-Unterstützung*

Aaalsooo...

so ziemlich jedes Autorennen...
Eigentlich jedes Horroradventure
So gut wie jedes Sportspiel

trotzdem mal ne Liste (nur ein paar...)

Spiderman 3
Evil Dead (alle Teile)
Resident Evil (alle Teile)
Silent Hill (alle Teile)
Tomb Raider (alle Teile)
Tony Hawk (alle Teile)
Hellgate London
Assasins Creed  TIP !
Need for Speed (alle Teile)
Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs
Lego Star Wars
Lego Indiana Jones
Lego Batman
Devil May Cry 4  TIP
Call of Cthulhu - Dark Corners of the Earth
Kane & Lynch - Dead Man
Gears of War
El Matador
Gothic 3
Gun
Hitman (alle Teile)
Infernal
Penumbra - Black Plague
Psi Ops - The Mindgate Conspiracy
Rayman (alle Teile)
Shadowgrounds (alle Teile)
Star Trek - Legacy
The Club
The Suffering 1 & 2
The Witcher


mehr fallen mir grad net ein...


P.S.: Mit "alle Teile" mein ich alle Teile, die auf PC erschienen sind...

 TIP bedeutet, dass sie ~ähnlich~ wie PoP sind...


----------

